# bluewin verweigert internet nutzung



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2007)

hallo habe ein ziemliches problem 

habe einen virus bekommen und diese mit hilfe von norton securiti entfernt 

doch bluewin blogt mich auch weiterhind bei den meisten  internet seiten die meldung die kommt ist immer die gleiche : sie haben einen virus bitte prüfen sie ihren pc auf virus.


nun die virus sind aber alle enfernt was nun??

habe antivir durchlaufen lassen und 2 gefunden: DIAL/Generic und HTML/Fake.Avira

beide sind nicht reparierbar was nun?? ich bin aufs internet angewisen

danke währe sehr froh wenn ich hilfe bekommen könnte


----------



## Tilo (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: bluewin verweigert internet nutzung*

Manche Geschichten lassen sich nur im abgesicherten Modus von Win entfernen. Versuchs mal auf diese Tour. -Viel Erfolg-


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: bluewin verweigert internet nutzung*

Hallo!

Bluewin fällt häufiger sehr positiv auf. Es wäre zu wünschen, daß deutlich mehr Anbieter so reagieren. Wenn sich die Schadprogramme nicht entfernen lassen, einfach das System neu aufsetzen. 

Wenn Du Dein System geputzt hast, dann rufe einfach bei Bluewin an und lasse Dich wieder freischalten. 

Der Weihnachtsmann hat wohl dieses Jahr keine neue Tastatur gebracht, oder?

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: bluewin verweigert internet nutzung*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann hat wohl dieses Jahr keine neue Tastatur gebracht, oder?


shift  defekt oder SMS Freak. Vermutlich hat er das per copy/paste gemacht :roll:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe antivir durchlaufen lassen und 2 gefunden: *DIAL/G*eneric und *HTML/Fake.A*vira


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: bluewin verweigert internet nutzung*

danke vielmals ich werde mal versuchen das system neu aufzusetzen

Naja der Weihnachtsmann hält wohl nicht so viel von Rechtschreibung

danke..


----------

